# Lost duckie on Grand Canyon



## flagstaff1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi, we lost a duckie on Grand Canyon below Lava the first week of December. If found please pm me. And thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2008)

*Lost Duckie on the Grand...*

Any particular brand, color etc? Any info is helpful, we have several trips coming off the grand in the next few weeks - just keep us posted, if we find it, we are happy to return it!

Good Luck!!
Ceiba!


----------



## Mr French (Aug 21, 2013)

Just got off the grand on the 4th and the only IK we saw was on river left below crystal(?) out of the water tied to a rock in an awkward spot. Didn't see anything above diamond creek... Good luck!


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

I was scouting Lava last fall (to run in a kayak) and one of the groups that came through was a commercial with a few folks in duckies. Their plan was the have the customers ride on rafts though the rapid and deliberately ghost boated the 3 ducks through. After just being shoved off from the river right scout eddy, all 3 ducks had just about the best lines out of everyone I watched go through that day. Right down the bubble line and over the left shoulder of the Washing Machine. Didn't even get the ghost's head wet. From my point of view, that really showed where the water wanted to go and was the most informative thing I could have seen.

But yes, good luck with your recovery!


----------



## flagstaff1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks guys, I had hoped this would get the word out, but 600 views wow! I figured I wouldn't post the color/make so I could give the description to the finder and they would know it was ours. Though I would have thought ours was the only missing duckie in GC but looks like another one is out there.


----------



## flagstaff1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Bump


----------

